

HN Tokyo Meetup – 21st of October, 2013 - harisenbon
http://hntokyo.doorkeeper.jp/events/6123

======
jason_tko
As always, this event will be a blast. Hope you can all make it!

------
Xixi
I'm going to miss this one again, such a shame :(

------
sfeats
Looking forward to it!

